# Change behavior of the remote's Input button?



## IraF (Jan 22, 2002)

I just installed the update that lets me modify the Remote settings - sort of. While the remote started out properly auto-configured, I wanted to change the input button. The remote had set itself properly to control Panasonic TV power (which in turn controls my Onkyo receiver power via CEC regardless of what the remote might be trying to do), and controls my Onkyo audio, but the Input button switches inputs on my TV which is pointless for me - I want it to control my Onkyo to select the input that the Stream is connected to.

Per TiVo support page at Remote Control , I should be able to control input:


Change TV Setup: Use this option to control your TV's power, input, and volume.
Change Audio Setup: Use this option to control an external audio device (e.g., a sound bar or A/V receiver).
Change Volume Control: Use this option to switch between controlling the volume on your TV or audio device (sound bar or A/V receiver). This function can be useful for using ARC with an Audio device.
Is there a way to change the Input button to control the receiver input? It might still not do what I want it to do, which is select the very specific HDMI input, but I'd like to at least try to get it to work.

In the alternative, I'd be fine using CEC to automatically switch receiver inputs. This works with my Roku, and works in less than ideal ways with the TiVo Stream also - if I press Home, TiVo or Guide buttons. The problem with those is they take me out of whatever program I might have been paused in, when I really don't want to go Home or into the TiVo channel.

I did find a tolerable workaround - I can press the Google assistant voice button on the Stream remote. I don't have voice configured, am not signed in to Google and probably won't normally be, but the action switches the Onkyo to the Stream input where I find myself on a screen advising me to set up the assistant. I can then press Back and go right back into the app I had last been using.

App behavior then varies:

YouTube - if I left a video paused, on Back key it resumes the video as if I'd also pressed the OK button (which is pause/play in YouTube). Not ideal but satisfactory.

Prime - if I left a program paused, on Back key it has exited the program playback but is sitting at the program information, and I have the option to Resume it. And this is essentially equivalent to the paused state.

Other channels - haven't tested what happens but I assume it will be acceptable.

My solutions on other connected devices:

On my Roku, I can press an unused button and it will get me switched to the correct Onkyo input without affecting my location on the Roku or in a Roku channel or program. At least, this works on my old Roku remote that has unused "game" buttons on it, and I hope I can find something that works on a new Roku I've just ordered.

I don't have CEC on my TiVo Bolt (it's not available with TE3), but I was able to program the TiVo Bolt remote, via learn, to select the correct Onkyo input - and this also is "non-destructive" in that it leaves the TiVo Bolt exactly where I left it.

Are there other more direct ways to manage this on the Stream 4K? It might even only work BECAUSE I didn't set up Google voice assistant yet - I don't know how voice assistant would normally behave.

My workaround is better than picking up my Onkyo remote to switch inputs, and far better than getting tossed Home or into the TiVo channel.

I'd rather just press Input to get directly back to where I last was, if that's possible.

Any ideas?


----------

